# CN aide allegedly agent for US



## SpitfireV (Jun 1, 2012)

I say allegedly because it's all rather strange.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...hinese-official-found-spying-for-the-CIA.html


----------



## Brill (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like Russia got one too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-18279403


----------

